# A little confusion about home buyers plan form



## irish83 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to this forum and just purchased a condo. I've printed out the form for the Home buyers Plan and had a question. I need my down payment for September 1st but would like to withdraw as close to that date as possible to take advantage of the extra money I was contributing in May. One of the questions on the form is when is the withdrawal date. Am I right in thinking that even if I send in the form in the next couple weeks and I write the withdrawal date as August 25th that they will count back 89 days from August 25th written and not the date that the form was received by them??? I will need to fill out 2 forms as I have to use money that is at 2 different institutions. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

irish83, where are your RRSPs? I believe most banks will pull the money out on the day you ask them and will send the HBP form in for you.


----------



## irish83 (Jul 20, 2009)

Part of the RRSP is in a private financial firm and the majority is with Great West Life through a work group RRSP plan


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Perhaps contact them. They can probably withdraw the money and fill out the form. This is how it worked when I pulled my money out with RBC but I'm not sure if that's how it's always handled.


----------

